# Diesel, Halle, Luna & Harley



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

These are my hooligans Halle (photo-one standing bye the fence) is 5 I got her in may last year as a rehome, Diesel (photo-sprawled on the grass) Diesel also a rehome from an unwanted litter have had him nearly 3 years now, Luna (photo-looking interested) I bought Luna & her sister Harley (photo-by the stream) as puppies aged 7 weeks from my friends who have bred Rotties for years, sadly in February this year Harley was diagnosed with advanced bone cancer & had to be put to sleep  she's still very sorely missed but at least I still have these 4 legged hooligans to keep my busy


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Now to me they are proper rotties and are just lush xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Now to me they are proper rotties and are just lush xxx


Excactly wat i was thinking cav..
They are gorgeous big bears


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful bubbas

Run Free Harley xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh im sorry to hear of harley to  was a beautifull dog.

RIP harley xx


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

fab photos, they look gorgeous dogs, stunning 
sorry to hear about harley though, run free at the bridge harley


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments Harley was a lovely girl so gentle & placid too, it was a shock to go back for her after a routine x-ray to be told she needed to be PTS.

Im still kept on my toes with Halle Luna & Diesel & may be adopting an unwanted rottie pup with in the next week or so if they can't find anywhere else for her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

very very nice dogs, sorry for you loss tho


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

Gorgeous looking dogs - they look like great cuddlers.
So sorry to hear about your Harley.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Beauties! well done for giving Halle & Diesel a lovely home really sorry to hear you've lost Harley she was lovely


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

They are gorgeous! I just love rotties! I bet they keep you busy!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Harley.
They are all hansome and beautiful pups.
I bet they all keep you very busy - and possibly another one to join you soon, how exciting!
Let us know what you decide and post a picture if you get the new pup.

xx- Sophie -xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fantastic pics they are all gorgeous  sorry for your loss of Harley 

please let us know if have the new pup


----------

